# Inside the Hamster's Cage....(Caution contains PORN)



## Locked (Apr 5, 2011)

My Larry OG cut in action.....


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 5, 2011)

Aww Hamster, those are so frosty. Like little sugar coated X-mass trees.  I hope my tahoes look like that.


----------



## Locked (Apr 5, 2011)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Aww Hamster, those are so frosty. Like little sugar coated X-mass trees.  I hope my tahoes look like that.




Thanks AM....that last pic is actually my Larry OG cut about 4 weeks out. The others are from the one coming down next.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 5, 2011)

4 Weeks out !???  Thats just nuts man.  Does it just put you on your a** or what?


----------



## Locked (Apr 5, 2011)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> 4 Weeks out !???  Thats just nuts man.  Does it just put you on your a** or what?



Lol....all the pics but the last one are about 2 weeks from the chop...just the last pic is the one about 4 weeks out....man if I let that one go another 4 weeks she wld be poison...lol
The first time I grew her out I let her go 71 days I believe and she put me on my asss every time I smoked her. I cld not imagine what she wld do at 101 days....:holysheep:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 5, 2011)

You're getting me all excited over here Lol.  Hows the odor during flower? the tahoes are stinking up my gr already and they are only 4weeks old.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 5, 2011)

looking good Hamster, I like the green shine to the leaves, they look like you polished them with turtle wax to get them looking all sexy for the photo-shoot 

-SSF-


----------



## Locked (Apr 5, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> looking good Hamster, I like the green shine to the leaves, they look like you polished them with turtle wax to get them looking all sexy for the photo-shoot
> 
> -SSF-



Thanks SSF....I know what ya mean but I don't even foliar feed...let alone put some pledge on them..lol


----------



## Locked (Apr 5, 2011)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> You're getting me all excited over here Lol.  Hows the odor during flower? the tahoes are stinking up my gr already and they are only 4weeks old.




Oh they stink pretty good but I will say that the SnakeBite stinks at least twice as much....


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 6, 2011)

Good porn as usual :hubba:


----------



## niteshft (Apr 6, 2011)

That red background really makes the plants stand out, good job.


----------



## Locked (Apr 6, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> That red background really makes the plants stand out, good job.



Thanks niteshft....






			
				bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Good porn as usual :hubba:



I am glad I didn't disappoint bho....thanks for popping in.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking pretty nasty over here... I think you need to dust those ladies a bit!:rofl: WAIT, those are triches!:shocked: :bongin: :stoned:


----------



## frankcos (Apr 6, 2011)

delicious, they must be some stinky buds..


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 6, 2011)

Ahh..makes ya wanna run yer fingers thru thier hair......then make some finger hash!!!


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 6, 2011)

Those are beautiful Hamster!!  I hope my OG is similar to yours.


----------



## Locked (Apr 6, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> Looking pretty nasty over here... I think you need to dust those ladies a bit!:rofl: WAIT, those are triches!:shocked: :bongin: :stoned:



The powder sugar fairy sneaks in nightly it seems... 



			
				Roddy said:
			
		

> Nice!!!!




Thanks Roddy....


----------



## Locked (Apr 6, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Those are beautiful Hamster!!  I hope my OG is similar to yours.



Thanks brosef....
I am sure you will get something Dank mh.....CC has some fire genetics.



			
				Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Ahh..makes ya wanna run yer fingers thru thier hair......then make some finger hash!!!



If ya run your fingers through these it will look like you sneezed in your hand.....they are gunky for sure....


----------



## Locked (Apr 6, 2011)

frankcos said:
			
		

> delicious, they must be some stinky buds..




Thanks frankcos....yeah they got a nice funk about them....


----------



## JBonez (Apr 7, 2011)

Hammy,  we need guys like you in here
http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=680697#post680697


----------



## Locked (Apr 7, 2011)

JBonez said:
			
		

> Hammy,  we need guys like you in here
> http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=680697#post680697




Ah very cool JB....I will throw a link to this thread up for now till I take my next set of snaps...then post them over there too. It is gonna get Hellas icky sticky in that thread of your fo sho bro....lotta peeps sporting wood. :hubba: :holysheep:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow great job 71 days huh  i did 80 on my bubbas n chemdog 4 tthey re criplers. Hey sorry i lost my usb cable so i couldnt load up pics for now.... ill do it later been so busy triming 5 lbs by myself(im taking a quick brake to post something)... hey what is snakebite??? Let me know pls. alrite bro do your thing


----------



## Locked (Apr 8, 2011)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> Wow great job 71 days huh  i did 80 on my bubbas n chemdog 4 tthey re criplers. Hey sorry i lost my usb cable so i couldnt load up pics for now.... ill do it later been so busy triming 5 lbs by myself(im taking a quick brake to post something)... hey what is snakebite??? Let me know pls. alrite bro do your thing




What up Dr.....thanks for stopping by. Your a trim machine..... 
Snakebite is a strain from a company called Leprachaun Seeds....very nice folks and the snakebite is looking and smelling lovely. Their beans can be gotten on Hemp Depot.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 8, 2011)

Triming machine haha  how potent is the snakebite? U think i should grow it? Would it b good out ldoors cause i wanna do both indoor n outdoor this season. The name snakebite alone sound great take i easy HL


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Apr 8, 2011)

Heya Hammy~! :ciao:

NICE dank, bro~! :aok:  :joint:

Just out of curiosity, have you ran other OG's as well? 

I have an OG from a Berkeley dispensary that's really nice but way different than that.  Peeps tell me it looks like SFV OG Kush...    A pal just gave me some cuts of Ghost and XXX OG Kush to give a whirl with but I'll have to run Larry someday too....:hubba:   NICE NICE NICE~!  

Peace~!


----------



## Locked (Apr 8, 2011)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Heya Hammy~! :ciao:
> 
> NICE dank, bro~! :aok:  :joint:
> 
> ...



Hey DOS thanks brosef.....I have run a Cpl Kush's but only one OG...the Larry...I grew out Power Kush and she was some yummy smoke but about a 6 on the potency scale. I am flowering Candy Kush right now.

I had a Ghost OG cut that I was gifted by a mutual friend of ours but had to let her go because I was loaded down with dank cuts at the time. I wish I had kept the ghostmand given the 707 HB the door instead...lol

Hit me up over at cannetics....my 2 Larry Moms will need a trim in about a month....:hubba:


----------



## platii (Apr 8, 2011)

They look sexy hamster,, good job
hope u enjoy them.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 8, 2011)

Candy kush????? Wow i need to catch up r u doing a journal? I had some candy kush n it was bomb kush w a sweetass taste... o n does larry give a good yield??? Cause i can get the cut at harborside in oakland insted i got the fire og... i really want the original cut OG kush... bluesky has it in oaksterdam for $12 cant wait


----------



## Locked (Apr 8, 2011)

platii said:
			
		

> They look sexy hamster,, good job
> hope u enjoy them.




Thanks platii...I have enjoyed this girl for a Cpl grows now. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## Locked (Apr 8, 2011)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> Candy kush????? Wow i need to catch up r u doing a journal? I had some candy kush n it was bomb kush w a sweetass taste... o n does larry give a good yield??? Cause i can get the cut at harborside in oakland insted i got the fire og... i really want the original cut OG kush... bluesky has it in oaksterdam for $12 cant wait



Dr you are like a tornado bro...   I am a big time Kush head now. I just love the Kush. Larry will put out for ya...big dense nugs.
I am not really doing a journal just posting pics in my Hamsters cage thread for now...gonna do a journal next run after Summer let's down a bit...probably late August. The candy Kush I am growing right now is my torture victim...didn't have room for it so instead of killing it I put it in the back corner...no real direct light. Wanted to see how she wld grow. Figure if it looks like total crap maybe I won't stuff my tent anymore... 

If ya want to try something nice pick up some SnakeBite beans from LSC over on Hemp Depot. Man what a nice surprise...pure Dank it looks like...will see how Dank when I finally get to smoke it.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 9, 2011)

Haha tornado? Why bro is it cause im all over the place i know right from los angeles to oakland.... so larry put out in big fashion wow i never would have guess since most og kush are low yields fo sure im picking up some larry! N i wanna try th snakebite also.... do u have any pictures of her? Cant wait for your journal ill satrt one too n green mojo to your candy wish is all of our eye candy lol k thank HL


----------



## Roddy (Apr 9, 2011)

My Kandy Kush was awesome, great high and taste, and what a yield (10oz)! Am vegging another right now!


----------



## Locked (Apr 9, 2011)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> Haha tornado? Why bro is it cause im all over the place i know right from los angeles to oakland.... so larry put out in big fashion wow i never would have guess since most og kush are low yields fo sure im picking up some larry! N i wanna try th snakebite also.... do u have any pictures of her? Cant wait for your journal ill satrt one too n green mojo to your candy wish is all of our eye candy lol k thank HL




Dr this link has a Cpl sets of pics of the snakebite in it...Larry OG is not a cash crop yielder but she does put out some nice big nugs and if ya get enough cola heads going you shod wind up with a good solid yield. 
And by tornado I mean when you pop into a thread it like a party is going on.... 

Link>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53994&page=6&highlight=Leprechaun


----------



## Locked (Apr 9, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> My Kandy Kush was awesome, great high and taste, and what a yield (10oz)! Am vegging another right now!



Good to know Roddy.....when you see my Kandy Kush you will see an epic fail....lol  She is a tall hideous mess.....and I love it.
Sometimes more is learned through failure then success....


----------



## Locked (Apr 12, 2011)

*I will cut her feed this weekend and then it is nothing but water till the chop.*


----------



## JBonez (Apr 13, 2011)

nice hammy, check the thread I started, you can see a pic of my PK in bloom. yeah, I know, lol.


----------



## Locked (Apr 13, 2011)

JBonez said:
			
		

> nice hammy, check the thread I started, you can see a pic of my PK in bloom. yeah, I know, lol.



I will check it out J.....gotta pack a bowl first.


----------



## Locked (Apr 19, 2011)

A peek inside my 4x4x6.5 flowering tent....inside is LVPK, Larry OG, SnakeBite, Nirvana White Castle, Pre 98 Bubba and that tall lanky piece of crap in the far left corner is the Power Kush I am torturing with not enough light...lol


----------



## my my (Apr 19, 2011)

Looking mighty tastey in there Ham!


----------



## Locked (Apr 19, 2011)

my my said:
			
		

> Looking mighty tastey in there Ham!



Thanks Brosef......If I had two big pieces of bread that tent wld make one big DANK Tasty Samich....lol


----------



## BBFan (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes, a nice "sangwitch" indeed.  Looking good Hamster.


----------



## Locked (Apr 19, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Yes, a nice "sangwitch" indeed.  Looking good Hamster.




Thanks brother....this is the last run till Summer is over....kinda makes me sad....


----------



## burner (Apr 19, 2011)

Lookin good man...how's that power kush grow? Got a free seed my last order


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 20, 2011)

Gotta love that green waxy look a plant gets when fertilised within an inch of it's life.  Excuse me whilst I wipe the drool from my chin.


----------



## Locked (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks burner and smokingjoe....burner I just realized I put power Kush but it is actually a Kandy Kush....this is my first run with her and she is not being treated right at all by me....the power Kush I ran last go and it was a tasty smoke but wasn't super potent.


----------

